# Show us your pooch.



## Mr.Photo (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello all,

On another photography forum I belong to we had a long running thread going asking members to post a photo or two (or three) of their furry friends.  I've only been a member here about a week now, but have not come across any such thread so thought I would put this one out there to see who's game.  I'll start off with a shot of each of my three puppies.

This is Kona, she is my fiancee's dog.  She is around 8-9 years old at the time of this photo.  She is the baby of the bunch who has to be snuggled up next to me under the covers when we go to bed.




DSC_0065 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Our second family member is our Miniature Schnauzer named Ducati (yes like the motorcycle).  My fiancee and I saw him one day while at a local pet store while getting crickets for our reptiles that we had at the time, and she decided to rescue him as a birthday present to me.  She said to me that this was the only Ducati that she was ever going to buy for me.  




Ducati_2 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

And finally, this is my Siberian Husky Tundra.  Tundra was a rescue from a local shelter.  A good friend of mine was working there at the time, and when he was scheduled to be euthanized my friend (against her renters agreement) brought him home, and tried to keep him on the down low which didn't work as Huskies are quite vocal.  She promptly asked if we would take him, and I had always wanted a Husky so my fiancee and I agreed to take him in.  Unfortunately he is now approximately 14 years old, and having difficulty getting around as his back legs simply refuse to work at times.  He still continues to have more good days than bad as far as getting around, but the bad days seem to be happening more and more as the months pass by.




DSC_0158 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

I also wanted to post this head shot of him, as I don't get to see this expression too often from him anymore.




DSC_0043 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

Cookie, (aka The Cook). The best dog in the world.





Winter doo





Summer coif


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow!!  That was a quick response.  Nice looking pups you have there.

Keep em' coming everyone!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

Bowen:




Frosty Nose by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Mugsly: 





A Snowy Experience by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 9, 2014)

Great shots D-B-J.  Love the use of shallow depth of field here.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Great shots D-B-J.  Love the use of shallow depth of field here.



Thanks! They're pretty good models too.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Wow!!  That was a quick response.  Nice looking pups you have there.
> 
> Keep em' coming everyone!


Thanks Mr.Photo.





The Cook pretending she's a Ford Mustang emblem.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Bowen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're both grinning and posing for the camera. Good stuff.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> View attachment 86310 View attachment 86311 View attachment 86312


MY STICK! Love it.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> View attachment 86313


Cute. I bet he/she doesn't do anything wrong.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 10, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 86310 View attachment 86311 View attachment 86312
> ...


yeah she at least plays fetch and chasing sticks keeps her away from chewing up the kids soccers balls etc.
She is starting to show her age though I noticed she isn't quite keeping up with the younger kids like she did my older but she still makes a valiant effort just after a while of river chasing sticks she needs a little break. Think she is some kind of shepherd/Rottweiler cross breed maybe? Better than our last dog ivan. I loved that dog (think I shed a couple tears when I was digging the hole to put him in out back) but he was just not a socialized type dog and was a pure bread Shepard. ivan was a total dick he was okay with me but he wasn't exactly the play with the kids type of dog if they through a stick and he "decided to go get it" for them he would just eat it or not bring it back. He was also meaner and not very friendly. This one I have to talk to about jumping too much sometimes (she is near a hundred lbs. she will knock over the kids if not careful) but she seem much better hearted with them and wont really attack anyone unless they tried to come in the house or property or something..


----------



## waday (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 10, 2014)

This is Hank...







This is Susie.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 10, 2014)

Izzy 







Onyx 






Blue 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 10, 2014)

This is Hecate. It is Impossibly hard to get a good picture of her. She RARELY looks at the camera, and everything around her is usually blown out.


----------



## Heather Koch (Oct 10, 2014)

Prince


----------



## TheLost (Oct 10, 2014)

My kids where messing around with my poochie today..   Not the best background but i thought it was funny..






This is Kevin.. 11 month old English Bulldog.


----------



## Heather Koch (Oct 11, 2014)

Most recent photos of Princey


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 11, 2014)

The lady of the family, Quinn. 2 year old Australian Shepherd. Someone gave her away because she "Chased horses and cats" yet she's never chased OUR horses or cats. 





Bentley. I think he's probably 2 as well. Shelter pooch. Saw him posted on Facebook from a local shelter and fell in love. Shih Tzu.






They are best friends.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm fighting back tears as I type this.  Resurrecting this thread on a bad note.

As mentioned in my original post of this thread, my Siberian Husky Tundra was having difficulty getting around due to his back legs being weak.  We knew things were going to get progressively worse, but we figured that between medication, and light exercise that he would at least make it through Spring.  Unfortunately yesterday morning 3-3-15 we had to make the decision to end his suffering.

It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make in my entire life.  My fiancee and I stayed with him until he passed talking to him, petting him, and telling him how much we loved him.  Tundra was the greatest dog anybody could ask for.  I hope that someday I will be able to see him again.  He will be missed dearly.

Goodbye my friend, we will never forget you.

My fiancee sitting with him on our couch the night we brought him home 11-11-06.



100_1244 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Opened the front door one day to let him back inside, and saw him laying in the snow soaking up the sun.



DSC_0011_Tundra_3 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

While going through some of my unedited stuff looking for other photo's of him I came across this one I took of him during a snowfall March of 2013.



DSC_0007 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr

Taken in October of 2013.  He always loved laying in the grass/leaves looking around, and smelling the air.



DSC_5525_landscape by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tabe (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine is always chasing a ball, smiling or climbing on me.  And every once in awhile, he can't help but break into dance...


----------



## Msteelio91 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> I'm fighting back tears as I type this.  Resurrecting this thread on a bad note.
> 
> As mentioned in my original post of this thread, my Siberian Husky Tundra was having difficulty getting around due to his back legs being weak.  We knew things were going to get progressively worse, but we figured that between medication, and light exercise that he would at least make it through Spring.  Unfortunately yesterday morning 3-3-15 we had to make the decision to end his suffering.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, sorry for your loss


Here's my fuzzball


----------



## waday (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> I'm fighting back tears as I type this.  Resurrecting this thread on a bad note.
> 
> As mentioned in my original post of this thread, my Siberian Husky Tundra was having difficulty getting around due to his back legs being weak.  We knew things were going to get progressively worse, but we figured that between medication, and light exercise that he would at least make it through Spring.  Unfortunately yesterday morning 3-3-15 we had to make the decision to end his suffering.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's our incredibly dumb poop eating monster:




Lexi Doge by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## qleak (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> I'm fighting back tears as I type this.  Resurrecting this thread on a bad note.
> 
> As mentioned in my original post of this thread, my Siberian Husky Tundra was having difficulty getting around due to his back legs being weak.  We knew things were going to get progressively worse, but we figured that between medication, and light exercise that he would at least make it through Spring.  Unfortunately yesterday morning 3-3-15 we had to make the decision to end his suffering.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss! Sounds like he was a great dog and friend!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 6, 2015)

20150105_115659 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr.Photo said:


> I'm fighting back tears as I type this.  Resurrecting this thread on a bad note.
> 
> As mentioned in my original post of this thread, my Siberian Husky Tundra was having difficulty getting around due to his back legs being weak.  We knew things were going to get progressively worse, but we figured that between medication, and light exercise that he would at least make it through Spring.  Unfortunately yesterday morning 3-3-15 we had to make the decision to end his suffering.
> 
> ...


RIP Tundra. Thank you for sharing,


----------



## mpasq66 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is Abby. The Mrs. didn't want that title anymore, so I'm probably apartment bound. So my pretty girl will more than likely go live with my future ex wife. Abby looks like how I feel about it.
I'll miss my sweet pooch.
:-(


----------



## Chally365 (Mar 9, 2015)

This was the first ever shot I took with my Nikon D3100 straight out of the box, it's of our pooch Benson, I've got absolutely no idea what's going on with his face but you gotta love him for the expression


----------



## Chally365 (Mar 9, 2015)

And this is our old girl Bella at a grand old age of 18


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 9, 2015)

All I see is dogs in this thread.


----------

